
JPMorgan Python Training Guide: Solid Intro to Snaky Language - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/07/01/jpmorgan-python-training-guide-solid-intro-snaky-language/
======
rmrfstar
There's also NSA COMP 3321

[https://twitter.com/chris_swenson/status/1225836060938125313](https://twitter.com/chris_swenson/status/1225836060938125313)

